# Alligator Hunt



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

Just checked my status for the alligator hunt and was drawn for the first hunt Escambia county 8/15 - 8/22. Anyone else get drawn for this time?


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

how do we get in on this?


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I was "unsuccessful"....I'm gonna try again for the next round. Either way, I will head over to Mississippi soon and go catch a few with my cousin.

Scoots


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

*alligator hunt*

Now not knowing what and how to do it can I get guidance or someone that has been drawn to team up with them. I have access to a killer boat for the hunt.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Just checked my status, I was "unsucessful" as well


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

pirate said:


> Just checked my status for the alligator hunt and was drawn for the first hunt Escambia county 8/15 - 8/22. Anyone else get drawn for this time?


 
Im down to go, buy gas, and what ever else. you let me know. 
Joe


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I have only been on two prior Alligator hunts. We had to "live catch" the gators on my 1st outing. Now that was intense! The 2nd trip was fun too, but the gator we hooked got off just as we were getting the snare ready. Luckily, I have expert advice in the family since one of my cousins is a nuisance gator trapper over in Mississippi.

I don't want to beg, but if any of ya'll have room for one more in the boat...I'd love to come along. I will also help with expenses if invited.

In the event I draw a permit on the 2nd phase of the gator hunts, I will be glad to return the favor.....

Scoots


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Me the wife and crew got 6 tags in the pocket!!.........lukn for his big bro


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

I got Okaloosa County the 4th week.
Hey Mayor, where did that beast come from??


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

No luck this time..Will try the second go round.If still unlucky going to a buddies in TX>>


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Santa Rosa


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I was unsuccessful but three buddies scored three different weeks so ill be going along.


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

i didnt get escambia or santarosa but i did get tags for back home in putnam county, so looks like im going out on the great lake george to nab me a gator.. then its off to the mighty st. johns for the other gator... just a good reason to go back and visit.... time i got was the 28th thru the 5th... works well too my lil brothers birthday is the 1st so he can go gator hunting for his birthday


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Gulf County


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Only gator meat I've had tasted rubbery and fat. Do you all eat this? If so, what parts (feet, "backstrap"  , ???)...and what do you do with the hide (make boots??? ...sell it)?
I think I'll leave gator huntin' to you more ambitious thrill seekers - good luck too!


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Bout like everything else bigger ones are tougher, you can sell the hides, I prefer the tail but you can eat just about all of it.


----------



## rynscull79 (Feb 2, 2009)

imkilroy said:


> I got Okaloosa County the 4th week.
> Hey Mayor, where did that beast come from??


Me and a buddy got Okaloosa County on week 4 as well. We're new to this and do all our fishing here in Esambia County. What areas are there to hunt alligator in Okaloosa County?


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

finsandhorns said:


> Bout like everything else bigger ones are tougher, you can sell the hides, I prefer the tail but you can eat just about all of it.


 ROGER that, I prefer tail too!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Me the wife and crew got 6 tags in the pocket!!.........lukn for his big bro


I'm curious as to how one goes about getting so many tags multiple years in a row in a "random" drawing.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

who said anything bout multiple years in a row ?????


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Didn't you or your buddies shoot the gator last year in the pic you posted? 
Or was that some one elses pic?

Just wondering if there is a secret to how to apply for the 5 choices or something.


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

yes......... but that was one of the 2 tags that just 1 person drew last year...........this year 3 out of 5 drew....times 2 gets our 6


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

How did you guys apply? Do you put the same county for all of the five choices but different dates or do you mix it up with other counties and/or dates, etc...?

I'm not trying to be a smart ass. I am just wondering if there is a method of applying with how the system works that can up your odds of drawing.

For instance this is how I applied this year and last year and didn't get drawn either year.

Santa Rosa - first season
Escambia - first season
Santa Rosa - second season
Escambia - second season
Santa Rosa - third season

I am wondering if those that get drawn for Santa Rosa apply all for Santa Rosa and all seasons.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> How did you guys apply? Do you put the same county for all of the five choices but different dates or do you mix it up with other counties and/or dates, etc...?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smart ass. I am just wondering if there is a method of applying with how the system works that can up your odds of drawing.
> 
> ...


That is probably pretty rare for you not to get drawn 2 years in a row. Make sure you try the next round probably a good chance you'll get one. I was going to say always put a 3 or 4th season, 4th season is probably best just as a draw back. Also, look at no moon. If you don't get the first week the week of no moon is the best and often highly sought also. This year no moon is the 3rd season so that may of affected you. My dad or I have won it the last 4 years in Walton/Gulf county. Never both of us, but always one.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

rynscull79 said:


> Me and a buddy got Okaloosa County on week 4 as well. We're new to this and do all our fishing here in Esambia County. What areas are there to hunt alligator in Okaloosa County?


Not many I'll be honest. I saw an 8 plus footer up in Rocky Creek in Niceville last summer. He was a good ways up it though on the range. There were 2 more in there around 4 foot. That is on Eglin though. You can hunt the Yellow river and others in Crestview I have heard of them up there. Heard of a lot of them on the Hurlburt Golf Course maybe look to where the creeks flow into the sound. I would not be picky and try anything over 5 foot for sure. Good luck


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I got drawn for the 4th season in Santa Rosa county, got an eye on a 10 footer. 

How do I sell the hide and what can you get for it?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

weatherman said:


> I got drawn for the 4th season in Santa Rosa county, got an eye on a 10 footer.
> 
> How do I sell the hide and what can you get for it?


Kent’s Fur and Seafood Port St. Joe (850) 229-668

Mr. Kent is the only guy in the panhandle as far as I know. Maybe someone in Mobile but I am not sure. The last 2 years there has been 0 market for skins, some guys would take the alligator from you and give you the meat for the skin, but that is as good as you could do. I doubt it has changed honestly but hopefully it has, 3 years ago they were going for 20-30 bucks a foot. That is also why it is easier to get tags. You get 2 ten footers like you can do in central florida and thats 600 bucks, recoup some of your costs.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, I figured the good ole days of cash for the hide were gone. Oh well, back to my plan of getting a full body mount as this will most likely be a once in a lifetime hunt for me. Any ideas on a good taxidermist for such an undertaking?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

What are all these gator farms doing as they always sold the skins and meat.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

weatherman said:


> Thanks, I figured the good ole days of cash for the hide were gone. Oh well, back to my plan of getting a full body mount as this will most likely be a once in a lifetime hunt for me. Any ideas on a good taxidermist for such an undertaking?


 
Ron Vanderpol in Molino does great work. (850) 587-3735


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

imkilroy said:


> Ron Vanderpol in Molino does great work. (850) 587-3735


He's got a great looking 10' full body mount in his shop rite now. You should stop by and take a look at it.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, I will hit him up.


----------

